# strep throat and hedgehogs



## Jinx (Apr 23, 2013)

I found out today that I have strep throat and received a shot which should start taking effect within the next 24hr. I don't have any other cold like symptoms, just the sore throat and ear pressure. I am supposed to pick up my new hedgehog this weekend. Should I postpone the pick up until the shot has killed off the strep virus completely or will he be fine since I should be past the contagious stage by then? Are hedgehogs susceptible to human viruses/illnesses? Thank you!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You're fine. You can't pass it on. 
The only disease that's been questionable with passing on is the flu, but most people who have the flu want nothing to do with anything, including hedgehogs.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply! I couldn't find anything out about it but I know some viruses are transferable so I was going to postpone just to be safe. I really do appreciate it, I was starting to think nobody knew, LOL


----------

